# Calculs CP fin de contrat en AC



## Tatynou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles 🤩

Pouvez-vous me dire si mes calculs sont bons svp 😵‍💫

quelques infos en + :
* début du contrat : 1er mars 2021 en AC - 44H/sem sur 4 jours - 4.08 € brut

* du 1er mars au 31 mai 2021 : 1 sem de cp prise avec CCC

* au 1er juin 2021 : 8 j de cp acquis - calcul du maintien de salaire + avantageux donc rien rajouter sur salaire de juin (??? ou alors il faut rajouter sur le salaire de Août (moment où sont pris les cp ????🥴)
 - le reste de cp ( décembre 21 et mai 22) pris avec déduction CCC

* au 1er juin 2022 : 30 j de cp acquis

Je prends 17 j (du lundi 15 août au samedi 03 septembre) - donc reste 13 jours ouvrables à payer

Question : faut-il ou non transformés les jours ouvrables qui sont dû en jours ouvrés ???🤔

Sinon mon ICCP est bien ce que j'ai trouvé ???🥵

merci merci 🥰


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, en AC, l'iccp est simple à calculer :

salaire brut x  nbre de jours ouvrables acquis /26

Cependant, vous en oubliez un peu...

Juin, juillet et août et même les 3 jours de septembre donnent droit aux cp...

Quand se termine votre contrat ?


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

j'ai l'impression que personne ne voit mon message


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

mon contrat se termine le 09/09/22


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

*CALCUL INDEMNITE DE CP ACQUIS NON PRIS :*
* au 31 mai 2022 : acquis 30 j ouvrables
* je vais prendre 17 j (du 15/08 au 03 sept 22) : _RESTE 13 j_

_1/ maintien de salaire :_
 13/6 x 4.08 € brut x 44h/sem =* 388.16 € brut*
_2/ 10% :_
13 j/30j x 7 257.38 € (salaires brut du 1er juin 21 au 31 mai 22) x 10% = 314.48 € brut

*CALCUL INDEMNITE DE CP EN COURS D'ACQUISITION* AU 09/09/22 (date de fin de contrat) :
nbre de j de cp acquis au 09/09 = (nbre de sem travaillées + sem de cp acquis) x 2.5 / 4    soit 15/4 x 2.5 = 9.37 j arrondi à _10 j

1/ maintien de salaire :_
10/6 x 4.08 € x 44h/sem =* 299.20 € brut*
2/ 10% :
10/30 x 2 546.97 € (salaires bruts de juin+juillet+aout +sept 22) x 10% = 84.89 € brut


*                   donc mon ICCP est 388.16 + 299.20 = 688.16 € c'est bien çà ????*


(CALCUL DE VERIFICATION : ICCP = 777.92 (mensu brute) /26 x (13j + 10j) = 688.16 €


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
Les calculs semble bon.
En année complète je préfère la seconde formule
 ICCP = 777.92 (mensualisation brute) /26 x 23= 688.16 €


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

_*Idem, en AC, c'est la solution donnée par Piou-Piou et moi qui est celle à appliquer.

En ac, en revanche, on ne calcule pas par tranche de 4 semaines travaillées et assimilées, mais par mois complet travaillés.
Juin juillet aout 7.5, et fin de contrat au 9 septembre, max, 1, donc 8.5 arrondis à 9. à vérifier.
*_
*A comparer avec les 10%.*


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

merci Pioupiou et Métal 😊

Donc je prends votre formule ICCP = MENSU/26 X 23  / ça OK👍
* MAIS pour le calcul des 10%, je prends à partir de quel mois ??*
JUIN 2021 OU JUIN 2022 ??


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Pour l'iccp de fin de contrat on prend en compte les salaires de la période de reference en cours.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

donc pour le calcul "méthode 10%" je fais :
(salaire de juin 22 + juillet 22 + aout 22 +septembre 22 + ICCP ) X 10% ???? *C'est ca ???*


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Juillet 2022)

Non pour la comparaison avec les 10% on se base toujours sur la période référence.
pour juin 2021 mai 2022 les 12 mois brut a comparer avec la rémunération des 30 jours ouvrables
777.92  /26 x 30= 688.16 € brut à comparer avec les 10% des salaires versés sur la même période et régulariser si il sont plus avantageux
et idem pour la période juin 2022 à septembre 2022.


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Ololo désolée mais j'ai du mal    ....  donc

** du 1er juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022 : ( 30j acquis)*
1/ maintien de salaire :        777.92 /26 x *30j* = 897.60 €                                                 *  c'est ça ????*

2/ 10% :         8020.05 € _(salaires bruts de juin 21 à mai 22) _ x10% = 802.05 €               (salaires de juin 21 à mai 22)*c'est ça ????

* du 1er juin 2022 au 09 septembre 2022 : (10j acquis)*
1/ maintien de salaire : 777.92/26 x *10j* = 299.20 €

2/ 10% : *10/30* x 2 546.97 € (_salaires de juin22 +juillet 22+aout 22+ sept22 + _) x10% = 84.89 €   

                                     * *Salaires de juin à sept 22 : c'est bien ça ???
                                     * et les "10/30" aussi c'est bon ?????
                                     * Y a t'il une indemnité de CP à rajouter ??*


----------



## Pioupiou (7 Juillet 2022)

** du 1er juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022 : ( 30j acquis)*
1/ maintien de salaire : 777.92 /26 x *30j* = 897.60 € 

2/ 10% : 8020.05 € _(salaires bruts de juin 21 à mai 22) _x10% = 802.05 € (salaires de juin 21 à mai 22)*c 

Maintien de salaire plus avantageux

* du 1er juin 2022 au 09 septembre 2022 : (10j acquis)*
1/ maintien de salaire : 777.92/26 x *10j* = 299.20 €

2/ 10% : *10/30* x 2 546.97 € (_salaires de juin22 +juillet 22+aout 22+ sept22 + _) x10% = 84.89 € NON

2/ 10% : 2 546.97 € (_salaires de juin22 +juillet 22+aout 22+ sept22 + _) x10% =254.70€

*Maintien de salaire plus avantageux* bien que vous ne pouvez pas présager des salaires jusqu'à septembre.

Le maintien de salaire étant plus avantageux dans les deux cas
* 
ICCP = *777.92 (mensualisation brute) /26 x 23*= 688.16 €*


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

OK Merci Pioupiou 😃 je vais potasser tout ça🤢

Désolée mais j'ai vraiment du mal avec les formules ! on trouve de tout alors je finis par tout mélanger 🤪
et même si les prochains salaires sont approximatifs c'est pas trop grave, je recalculerai; c'était juste pour voir si ma méthode et les calculs étaient corrects !

bonne journée 🌸


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Par contre je ne comprends pas les 10 jours acquis au 9 septembre

2, 5 x 3 mois = 7,5 + 1 jour de septembre) 8,5 arrondi a 9 jours ouvrables acquis

Pour bénéficier des 2, 5 jours par mois il faut avoir travaillé le mois en intégralité

Donc impossible d'avoir 2,5 jours pour septembre car le contrat se termine le 9


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

ce qui serait bien c'est que quelqu'un donne une fois pour toute la méthodologie pour le calcul des CP (en AC et en AI) du début à la fin du contrat, comme ça pour les nulles comme moi ça nous ferait une trame pour éviter les erreurs et tout ce stress ....

MERCI ENCORE 🌺


----------



## Tatynou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Assmatzam. Comme je disais plus haut , mes calculs de salaires pour juillet aout et sept et les j de CP au 09/09, j'ai compté "à la louche".

mon post c'était pour voir si ma méthode était bonne et mes calculs bons.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


> Bonjour Assmatzam. Comme je disais plus haut , mes calculs de salaires pour juillet aout et sept et les j de CP au 09/09, j'ai compté "à la louche".
> 
> mon post c'était pour voir si ma méthode était bonne et mes calculs bons.


Les 9 jours je vous les ai indiqué hier soir. 

Les cp il n'y a pas 36 méthodes,  juste une différence entre Ac et Ai pour le maintien de salaire. 

Le reste est noté dans la ccn.

Il y a juste des ams qui font n'importe quoi.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Pour les 10% il n'y a pas de 10/30, total des salaires bruts perçus durant la période de référence x10%.


----------

